# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > صدى الملاعب >  كأس العالم "مجانا" على قنوات الجزيرة

## الحصن نيوز

في مفاجأة سارة للجمهور العربي خاصة محدودي الدخل منهم ذكرت مصادر طلعة من داخل قناة "الجزيرة" الرياضية أنها تدرس وبشكل جدي إذاعة جميع مباريات كأس العالم التي تنطلق في الحادي عشر من الشهر الجاري بجنوب أفريقية وبمشاركة 32 دولة على قنواتها المفتوحة ليكون متاحا للجمهور العربي أن يتابعها".



وأضاف المصدر أن قرار الجزيرة يأتي بعد أن قامت القناة ببيع المباريات للقنوات الفضائية المختلفة، وحصلت على إعلانات على مباريات كأس العالم قدرت بمبلغ 100 مليون دولار.



وكانت قناة الجزيرة قد امتلكت حقوق بث مباريات كأس العالم بعد أن اشترت قنوات ال إي آر تي الرياضية بما تملكه من حقوق بث البطولات العالمية ومنها كأس العالم



تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

